# 1982 Kuwahara E.T. Find!!!



## Crackerjack1960 (Jun 20, 2020)

Just picked this up today, anyone know what its worth??? A little before my time but had to have it


----------



## Crackerjack1960 (Jun 20, 2020)

Crackerjack1960 said:


> Just picked this up today, anyone know what its worth??? A little before my time but had to have itView attachment 1215203
> View attachment 1215204
> 
> View attachment 1215202



Value or any info???


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 20, 2020)

Its hard to say.not many original parts.you need to research sold prices on ebay and bmx museum.there was a cabe member that had a kuwahara freestyle frame and fork he posted here and let it run on ebay.he did very good on it.sold for way more than i expected.very kool.neat bike for sure.you should do good on it.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 20, 2020)

If i had to guess, its probably a 600 to 1000 bike.the values do differ from coast to coast.id put it on ebay and let it rip.i bet it sells over $1000


----------



## Crackerjack1960 (Jun 20, 2020)

birdzgarage said:


> If i had to guess, its probably a 600 to 1000 bike.the values do differ from coast to coast.i.d. put it on ebay and let it rip.i bet it sells over $1000



Cool thanks for the heads up, I’ll prob get it rideable and put a basket on it first and hang it in my garage for a few years


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 20, 2020)

Thats what id do with it


----------

